

Ask HN: What unknown Newsletters are you subscribed to? - a_macgregor


======
a_macgregor
I'll start :)

<http://cooperpress.com/> find all their newsletters to be quite useful

------
kerno
photojojo - photography

aquabumps - surfing and beach culture

